# Montowanie NFS w KDE4

## gexcite

Czy jest jakiś sposób aby zamontować udział NFS klikając na ikonce tak jak w KDE3?

----------

## radek-s

no chyba sie da, jak ikonka bedzie prowadzila do

np:

sudo mount ip:/udzial /mnt/xx

----------

## mar_rud

Na chwilę włączyłem kde4 na innym kompie i również nie znalazłem wielu funkcji do których się przyzwyczaiłem w kde3.5. 

W delphin/konqueror jest opcja tworzenia skrótu do urządzenia nfs (z menu z prawokliku), ale przy próbie montowania wyskakuje, że muszę być root, a przy próbie odmontowania (po zamontowaniu ręcznym) totalny wtopa: nie można znaleźć polecenia /bin/umount/home/marcom/NFS_1 ??? tak jakby próbował podać do umount lokalizację skrótu nie zasobu i na dodatek bez spacji. Poczekam na wersję 4.5. 

Niestety pod gnome również nie widzę wsparcia dla zasobów nfs. Ponoć pomaga ustawienie punktu montowania w /media/ zamiast w /mnt/, ale ja nadal nie widzę zasobu w computer:///

Jako rozwiązanie cząstkowe znalazłem poradę, by użyć autofs i zrobić zwykły skrót do katalogu. Wtedy otworzenie powinno automatycznie zamontować.

----------

## mirekm

W krusaderze jest możliwość montowania i odmontowywania zasobów (oczywiście tych co sa wpisane w fstabie). Z braku takiej możliwości w kde, dobre i to.

A działa fajnie.

----------

